# 09005 666 666 - weitere Kosten?



## DerAndere (9 April 2011)

Hallo.

ich habe mal aus unüberlegtem Handeln über Handy bei der Nummer 09005 666 666 angerufen und nach ein paar Minuten wieder aufgelegt. Jetzt frage ich mich, kommen noch weitere Kosten auf mich zu?
Es gab eine Preisansage 3€/Min. Hörte sich also seriös an. Über ein Abonnement wurde nichts gesagt, im Bildschirmtext war darüber auch nichts zu lesen.  Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich jetzt so ein Abonnement am Hals habe? 

Konnte zu dieser Nummer keine Einträge im Internet finden, scheint also noch niemand davon abgezockt worden  zu sein.
Über eure Informationen freue ich mich.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 666 666 - weitere Kosten?*

*Diensteanbieter:* 
 Mega
Satellitenfernsehen GmbH
Friedrich-Krupp-Str. 16-18 
41564 Kaarst
(einer der Topanbieter für Videotext"unterhaltung")

Naja, vielleicht ruft ja demnächst der Stromanbieter aus Kaarst bei Dir an... Sonst sollte nichts passieren. Außer der kleinen Stimme in Deinem Kopf, die hoffentlich deutlich genug für Dich sagt "wie dumm von mir", deutlich genug, um nicht auch noch auf einen Stromanbieter reinzufallen, der vielleicht auch nicht hält, was er verspricht.
Telefonsex und seriös ist Quatsch. Immer.


----------

